# Not even real yet but it's in my head!!



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys!! 

My name is Manuel, i am from austria and 28 years old.

3 weeks ago!
I somehow stumbled over the video from GRIMM (My epic slice of the jungle) and that blew me completely away!

I had a few reptiles in the past and built my own tanks so i know a little bit of nothing so far  But know i fall in love with frogs!

So i wanna start my own project but it will take a while, just started with planning the whole thing! 

Thanks a lot to all of you guys for all the information which i got from this forum already! 

A few scetches!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Manuel! WELCOME TO THE FORUM!! 

Grimm's build is one of my favorites, it is truly inspiring isn't it? It seems like you have some big plans as well. I think this thread is gonna be awesome as you make your plans a reality.

What reptiles have you had? I am always interested in knowing what other people have kept 

John


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Really looking forward to seeing this build


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey!

Yeah his build really is! Just Awesome! 

Haha, i think i got the dendrovever , i started with one tank 27x20x20 but know i am at 47x31x31, may i will make it a little smaller in height because its hard to reach in from the top i think!
One smaller tank for quarantine but prepared to put 4 small ones in.
The left cabinet should be for microfauna and some place to put a breeder!
Each cabinet is seperated so i can put it together how i like it.

I had 1.2.0 Bearded Dragons, 1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon and an unkown tiny gecko which was climbing around in my flat in croatia.


----------



## Psybahchick (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome. I like your idea and I am excited to follow your progress on here. The hobby is certainly addicting and I too was very inspired by many of Grimm's posts and builds. Thanks for sharing your vision looking forward to seeing photos of your progress.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Short update!

I ordered the tank today! Should get it in around 2 weeks! 

Here is a couple of drawings how it will look like!

The hole on the upper left corner is to go through with the hoses and cables so its invisible.
The two holes in the wall are for the waterfall and the upper one for the fogger.
Then i have one hole for the overflow for the waterlevel (around 5 inches) below the false bottom and a connection for drainage. 

I cant wait to get my hands on something!


----------



## MondoBongo (Aug 3, 2014)

welcome to the forum.

Austria is a wonderful country. i had the good fortune to be able to visit years back when i was in high school, stayed in a little village not too far outside Vienna with my host family. hopefully i can make it back some day.

enjoy the hobby. looks like you're off to a great start.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thx!

I live 60km west fom vienna! What is the name of the town?


----------



## MondoBongo (Aug 3, 2014)

Slengteng said:


> Thx!
> 
> I live 60km west fom vienna! What is the name of the town?


Drösing, lovely place.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I am actually searching for all the stuff like pumps, filters etc. and i found a lot around here but the only thing i still don't know is which light i should get, i would really like to have a led light because of the running costs but i couldnt find any thread for the right info!

I found a nice lamp which i think should work quite good, its used in aquariums and they have it with 8000K, in the description it says that it should be good for plants and according to the research i did it sounds to me good too!
What do you think?

CoralVue | R420R "Razor" 300watt Maxspect LED Lighting Fixture


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

300W of lighting over your tank seems like it might be overkill -- that might be great for a coral reef tank with lots of light-hungry corals, but I think it might be a heat nightmare for a vivarium, and lights that intense might also stress out your frogs if you find a way to control the heat. 

There are probably better lighting experts on the forum who might chime in, but maybe look into the 48-inch version of something like the Current Freshwater Satellite Plus or an equivalent fixture. You could put two of the 48-inch versions over your tank and be using only 60W, and generating a lot less heat. The US website description can be found at Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA (I was thinking of the Model 4008 as an appropriate size for you, if you're looking at 48-inch fixtures). I imagine there must be equivalents to this fixture in the EU which you could utilize, giving you adequate light without generating too much heat or stressing your frogs.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I think this is not a problem cause with this lamp you can simulate sunrise and sunset and you can choose how many leds should be on. 

The tank will be 47x31x31 so quite high and i would like to heat only with the lamp, better too much power that i can regulate down than too less power and i cant reach the temperature!
Also i compared the light with the lamp which grimm used at the peninsula and this has 580 watt as far is i know!


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

Slengteng said:


> I think this is not a problem cause with this lamp you can simulate sunrise and sunset and you can choose how many leds should be on.


You can do that with most modern LED systems, I think. They're pretty flexible systems, much nicer than the lights that used to be available to hobbyists.



> The tank will be 47x31x31 so quite high and i would like to heat only with the lamp, better too much power that i can regulate down than too less power and i cant reach the temperature!
> Also i compared the light with the lamp which grimm used at the peninsula and this has 580 watt as far is i know!


Well, I have 24" tall vivarium that uses its lighting LEDs as the only heating element as well, and it's lit by about 32W of total lighting from two LED fixtures. The viv temp is fine, without need for external temperature control, and plant growth is great, though it is 7" shorter than your viv, of course. I used the lighting suggestion chart that NE Herpetoculture provides to determine optimum lighting for planted vivariums when choosing my lights. For a 36"Lx18"Dx36"H vivarium, their chart recommends 4 17W LED fixtures, for a total of 68 W. Your viv will be a bit longer in length and also deeper, so could probably use several additional lights, but I'm not sure you'd need more than 150W total LED lighting to give your plants and animals what they need. (I hadn't realized how deep your viv was before, so I don't think 60W would do it, but I think 120W or so could probably suffice.)I think GRIMM's build also used HO fluorescent and HQI lighting as primary lights; remember, these are less efficient lighting systems than LED per W, so more wattage was necessary to provide the amount of light required/desired; with LEDs alone, you may be able to get the same intense lighting at much less W. Again, you can probably get better advice than mine from members who have even more experience of lighting using LEDs with vivs, so hopefully they'll pitch in; I'd be glad to be set straight if I'm wrong! (I'm coming from a background of a reefkeeper for many years, and the switch from halides/HO bulbs to LEDs over the past few years has really revolutionized that hobby, and it's amazing how much light you can get from LEDs at comparably much lower wattages, with much less power lost to heat.)

However, GRIMM's vivarium is definitely gorgeous, and a worthy piece to try to emulate! If you are able to work an effective method of controlling the heat from the LED fixture, I'm sure you'll have a winner. We'll all be following along eagerly to see the result of your ambitious labors!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you for the information! 
May you are right! 
I just want to do it right for the animals, but according to the specs (wavelength) of the lamp it should be perfect for plants but i have to find out how it looks with the needs of the frogs!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I think i found a good one which is a lot cheaper!
Does anybody have this one in use or some information about it?
ReptiSun® LED UVB Terrarium Hood


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Slengteng said:


> I think i found a good one which is a lot cheaper!
> Does anybody have this one in use or some information about it?
> ReptiSun® LED UVB Terrarium Hood


That just came out this year I think. You're link is actually the first I've heard of it since i saw a preview on reef builders.com. 

It looks like a decent amount of light for the money, especially if uvb is important to you, which most people don't bother with since frogs do fine without with propper supplementation. 

You might get more bang for the buck going with a buildmyled.com xb series or some other higher end LED manufacturer. Several jungle dawns or grow n glows from light your reptiles.com might even be better... 

The zoomed is a bit new/ untested, and it is one of their first decent wattage LEDs so you'll be one of the first to try it if you go that way.

Did I read right the tank is 31 inches tall? ...the zoomed might be just enough but I bet you find you'll need/want more light though... but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> That just came out this year I think. You're link is actually the first I've heard of it since i saw a preview on reef builders.com.
> 
> It looks like a decent amount of light for the money, especially if uvb is important to you, which most people don't bother with since frogs do fine without with propper supplementation.
> 
> ...


Maybe i will test this led-t5 combo from zoomed out, the sun has uv so why not in the viv too!  the only thing i dont like is that i cant simulate sunrise and sunset i would really like it!
The others look good too but i live in austria and i couldnt find any store around here who has this brand, shipping i quite expensive from the us!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Slengteng said:


> Maybe i will test this led-t5 combo from zoomed out, the sun has uv so why not in the viv too!  the only thing i dont like is that i cant simulate sunrise and sunset i would really like it!
> The others look good too but i live in austria and i couldnt find any store around here who has this brand, shipping i quite expensive from the us!


Since you want sunrise/sunset, and the zoomed may not be enough on its own an ecoxotic e-series or some other led/controller combo may be the way to go, then add a zoomed or other cheaper light to that if you need more. 

You could setup the 2nd light on an outlet timer to come on after the first does sunrise, then off before it does sunset. 

Might check UK eBay, and your version of Amazon for sellers closer to you. Also I think there are several led makers that do high end LED fixtures and/or controllers on your side of the pond. Remember aquarium light controllers dont have to just be for aquariums  There are a few makers of vivarium controllers also, maybe there are some available on your side im not aware of?

Build my led.com is beta testing their new MC 3 channel fixtures (At a discount), that work with their solunar controller or other controllers. More expensive since you have to add cost of the controller and probabky extra shipping, but you can customize the optics and get lenses that focus the light to penetrate deeper.

I'd check into finding ecoxotic e-series near you. They are probably the most powerful LED with built in fx controller, at reasonable cost..... then add cheaper lights if you need more lighting. You can probably fine Current dual ramp timers and sattilite + fixtures over there too. kinda the e-series little brother. That might make a good 2nd light and with their duel ramp timer does dawn/dusk/moonlight. 

As for the uvb, remember you'll have make the section under that uvb bulb out of screen, op4 acrylic or Starfire glass...something that let's uvb pass through, since most glass/acrylics block nearly all uvb.

You can also look into fixtures and possibly controllers from the big Asian wholesellers like banggood.com, tmart.com everbuying.com etc...or on alibaba. They often ship for free... just tales awhile to get there.

Again through if you can find an ecoxotic e series near you, that might be the best/affordable option to get enough light and weather fx.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> Since you want sunrise/sunset, and the zoomed may not be enough on its own an ecoxotic e-series or some other led/controller combo may be the way to go, then add a zoomed or other cheaper light to that if you need more.
> 
> You could setup the 2nd light on an outlet timer to come on after the first does sunrise, then off before it does sunset.
> 
> ...


Thx, i came through the right lamp because of your ecoxotic! Its a german brand and it has even a simulation for a thunderstorm and moonlight! 
I think i will go with this!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Slengteng said:


> Thx, i came through the right lamp because of your ecoxotic! Its a german brand and it has even a simulation for a thunderstorm and moonlight!
> I think i will go with this!


Interesting... I dont think ive seen that one. Looks cool from the pics. You got a link to who makes it?


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> Interesting... I dont think ive seen that one. Looks cool from the pics. You got a link to who makes it?


Yes, but its only in german!

http://http://esmart-store.de/Aquariumbeleuchtung-LED/Sweet-Nemo-Glass-Aguos-3-|-210W-|-Programmierbar-fuer-Suesswasser::376.html

Here's the translation of the description!

eSmart LED Aquarium Light Sweet Nemo Glass

With this stylish looker you make your aquarium into an elegant underwater experience! Sweet Nemo Glass is the ideal equipment for their sophisticated plant breeding and the ideal accessory for special projects such as the Amazon, Malawisee- and biotope pool of water.

The LEDs that light work completely silent, energy-friendly and efficient. The high light yield and large angled illumination gives your freshwater plants what they need for successful growth. The wavelengths of the different color LEDs are precisely aligned to the needs of their freshwater cultures and promote growth.

Color temperature and intensity can be set in the finest gradation (100 steps per light color) individually - by-the-minute programming using a remote control or the integrated display at the aquarium light. In this way you can set the daylight cycle and night mode according to your needs. The luminaire can be mounted using the included cable set or a wall mount bracket over the aquarium.

The aquarium lamps Nemo Glass series are especially easy to synchronous multi-device installation network (Master / Slave).



eSmart Germany Aquarium Light Sweet Nemo Glass 3 | 210W - Product Details

housing
Dimensions: 662mm x 220mm x 34,4mm (LxWxH)
Weight: 3.5kg
Material: acrylic, aluminum
Unions: RJ45 / Network Jack

LEDs
Power: 210W (70 á 3W) CREE / Bridgelux
Color spectrum | Wavelength: (10x) Hyperred = 630nm | (12x) Royal Blue 450nm 465nm = | (24x) Cold White | (24x) Neutral White
Colour temperature 8.000K
Light intensity: 18.500lm
Lighting angle: 90 °
Maximum Power Consumption: 185W

Operation & programming by remote control or on the unit
Program: Day light cycle | night mode | thunderstorm Mode | Cloud Mode | individually programmable
Assembly by cable set or wall mount bracket
Wall mount bracket: min. 698mm - max. 1277mm (height:. 87mm, incl light)


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

herbivrus said:


> 300W of lighting over your tank seems like it might be overkill -- that might be great for a coral reef tank with lots of light-hungry corals, but I think it might be a heat nightmare for a vivarium, and lights that intense might also stress out your frogs if you find a way to control the heat.
> 
> There are probably better lighting experts on the forum who might chime in, but maybe look into the 48-inch version of something like the Current Freshwater Satellite Plus or an equivalent fixture. You could put two of the 48-inch versions over your tank and be using only 60W, and generating a lot less heat. The US website description can be found at Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA (I was thinking of the Model 4008 as an appropriate size for you, if you're looking at 48-inch fixtures). I imagine there must be equivalents to this fixture in the EU which you could utilize, giving you adequate light without generating too much heat or stressing your frogs.


I wrote an email to the guys from Maxspect about the 300watt lamp too!
This is the answer!

Re:

Hello there,

Yes it'll work for Vivarium of your dimension, however you may want to start the light at 60% to see how the frogs react to the light, then slowly increase the intensity as it is required.
The 8000K model is designed for planted aquariums so plants will grow very well under them.


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

Slengteng said:


> I wrote an email to the guys from Maxspect about the 300watt lamp too!
> This is the answer!
> 
> Re:
> ...


Seems reasonable enough; plants will eat almost all the light you can throw at them )provided they're placed appropriately in the vivarium, of course). There's almost no such thing as too much light where our plants are concerned; I'm sure they'd love that fixture. 

My concerns were mostly about heat and frog stress. You can address heat easily enough, with a well-ventilated lighting hood and perhaps a couple of fans to draw cool air in and exhaust hot air. But several board members have noted that their frogs were quite shy under some very bright lights, and became more bold and frequently visible when lighting was reduced. You can probably manage this somewhat by placing plants so that they provide some shaded areas for the frogs to retreat to and plenty of hiding places, though this may depend on the species you want to keep. And if you start the lights out at 60% output and find this to be just right for the frogs, you'll have spent all that money on a 300W system and be using only a little over half of its capability! Do you have access to any local froggers? Your best bet may be to find someone with lots of experience and see what's working for them in similar setups; no need to go paying for overkill if a less expensive option will work (more money for frogs!). And if you go with a big, bold frog like P. terribilis, you'll probably have no issues with bright light at all.

As a comparison, board member Toksyn has a thread on his vivarium, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/116281-precipice-pic-heavy.html, which is 32" tall, and he's using 4 26W LED lights and one 18" T5 HO, which I think are 18W lamps. His vivarium seems to be doing pretty well with these lights, with orchids and bromeliads blooming nicely! Again, though, your tank will be longer and deeper, so of course you'll need a bit more to ensure good light coverage; if paying a little more for a fixture whose power you may not make full use of isn't of concern, I say go for it. Hope you share pictures of that finished rack, when it's complete -- it looks like it'll be a stunner.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

herbivrus said:


> Seems reasonable enough; plants will eat almost all the light you can throw at them )provided they're placed appropriately in the vivarium, of course). There's almost no such thing as too much light where our plants are concerned; I'm sure they'd love that fixture.
> 
> My concerns were mostly about heat and frog stress. You can address heat easily enough, with a well-ventilated lighting hood and perhaps a couple of fans to draw cool air in and exhaust hot air. But several board members have noted that their frogs were quite shy under some very bright lights, and became more bold and frequently visible when lighting was reduced. You can probably manage this somewhat by placing plants so that they provide some shaded areas for the frogs to retreat to and plenty of hiding places, though this may depend on the species you want to keep. And if you start the lights out at 60% output and find this to be just right for the frogs, you'll have spent all that money on a 300W system and be using only a little over half of its capability! Do you have access to any local froggers? Your best bet may be to find someone with lots of experience and see what's working for them in similar setups; no need to go paying for overkill if a less expensive option will work (more money for frogs!). And if you go with a big, bold frog like P. terribilis, you'll probably have no issues with bright light at all.
> 
> As a comparison, board member Toksyn has a thread on his vivarium, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/116281-precipice-pic-heavy.html, which is 32" tall, and he's using 4 26W LED lights and one 18" T5 HO, which I think are 18W lamps. His vivarium seems to be doing pretty well with these lights, with orchids and bromeliads blooming nicely! Again, though, your tank will be longer and deeper, so of course you'll need a bit more to ensure good light coverage; if paying a little more for a fixture whose power you may not make full use of isn't of concern, I say go for it. Hope you share pictures of that finished rack, when it's complete -- it looks like it'll be a stunner.


I completely agree with ya! Thats why i am here asking questions! 
I was watching a few documentations about rain forrest and too me it seems that the frogs there most of the time havent any direct sunlight because of the canopy so this light will probably really overkill and wont be good for the frogs at all!
I found a smaller one a lot cheaper with alot of stunning features so i will probably go with this and if its too short, i still can buy a second smaller one of the same kind and connect it that it runs simultaneously with the same settings! But anyway i have not started yet, anough time to really find the right one for the frogs!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Check this out! A lot of nice features! Perfect specs for the frogs and plants, even the price is nice! love it!

Giesemann Lichttechnik - Giesemann PULZAR


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Yo Slengteng I was wondering if you could tell which program did you use to make your drawings. Good luck with your vivarium i'm interested to see how it comes along

-Con


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Coniferous said:


> Yo Slengteng I was wondering if you could tell which program did you use to make your drawings. Good luck with your vivarium i'm interested to see how it comes along
> 
> -Con


Hey,

it´s google sketchup, the normal version is for free!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys,
short update!

Today i started with the cabinet where the tank will stay on!
Its 120x70x100cm (47x27x39).

I recognised that you like pics, so here they are!


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Slengteng  The base looks nice!


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

Nice stand for your vivs. But I'm more interested in that big pile of booze in the corner; now I know who to visit if I ever find myself in Austria again . . .


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

herbivrus said:


> Nice stand for your vivs. But I'm more interested in that big pile of booze in the corner; now I know who to visit if I ever find myself in Austria again . . .


😁

I am prepared if somebody comes by, but this is in croatia, i am working here!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Update!

Got some nice stuff to continue the base!
Drilled holes to go through with the overflow and drainage piping, i found some nice connections which work quite good and two ball valves!















The final assembly of the connection and the hoses back to the "tank".








Found a nice led fixture with 4 led bars, one for each shelf! I can fit two boxes in each for the young guys, if i will ever get some! 
Can also change the color! 














Doors are on and this is how it looks ready for the tank!
Hopefully i will get it soon, cant wait to start with that!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

i just made a little present to myself, bought my first camera ever!
These handy pics suck! So i got a Nikon D3100 with a AF-S Micro Nikkor 40mm makro lense, not really state of the art but enough for me! 

Made a few pics around a waterfall in Croatia!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Did some research for the plants which i wanna put in the tank!

*Bromeliads:*
Aechmea orlandiana
Neoregelia ampullacea
Vriesa chrystostachys

*Begonias:*
Begonia foliosa

*Marantaceae:*
Calathea zebrina
Ctenanthe burle-marxii
Maranta leuconeura

*Acanthaceae:*
Fittonia verschaffeltii

*Araceae:*
Peperomia rotundifolia

I want to put a few orchids too but dont know yet which exactly.
And some mosses and ferns.
If you know that some plants will not work for a viv please tell me!
Any other nice plants?

Drilled three holes for overflow, drainage and for the hose to the viv.








Also got two aquarium heaters, one for the sump and one for the misting tank. Maybe i wont need it but the winter is cold sometimes! 








Got also a humidifier which i modified a little bit, glued a cone from a hardwarestore above the opening.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I was a little bit bored today so i built a tadpole setup! 

*All i need!*








*Pump*








*Aquarium heater*








First i cutted all the L-profiles to the right length that it fits in the box and glued everything togehter with Loctite.















With the boxes inserted.








Drilled 23 holes per box so 345 completely. 








Glued a plastic sheet in the box to seperate the area for the pump, i will put some plants and filter material in this compartement.








Everything installed in the box.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Picked up the tank today, so f***ing huge! 😁
Next week i will start with the background!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

After driving 7 hours from austria to croatia with my tank in the trunk (had to dismantle the whole back seat to get it in the car) and finally carried it up in the second floor, with help!
















I will need a scaffold around the tank that i can reach in it!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I am working on the false bottom and there is no egg crate in europe!  Have to use some floor segments from a garden store, shitty to cut but will work! 

Should i let the water area like this or should i make it bigger?


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

you might wanna check gartenbaubeleuchtung on google, there are some commercially available led solutions, that might be cheaper and more plant based than the aquarium types. some fast google examples:
Growlight SolutionsPflanzen Led Beleuchtungs Blog
LED-Licht im Gewächshaus spart Strom und Dünger - Siemens Global Website
Gartenbaubeleuchtung - Philips

and if you were to go the Jungle dawn route, they`re available here as well:
Arcadia Jungle Dawn LED Compact - die praktische LED Terrarienlampe im kompakten Format


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

jimmy rustles said:


> you might wanna check gartenbaubeleuchtung on google, there are some commercially available led solutions, that might be cheaper and more plant based than the aquarium types. some fast google examples:
> Growlight SolutionsPflanzen Led Beleuchtungs Blog
> LED-Licht im Gewächshaus spart Strom und Dünger - Siemens Global Website
> Gartenbaubeleuchtung - Philips
> ...


Thx but i ordered already the giesemann pulzar (tropic edition, 4500K - 8500K).


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Wanna show you something nice! 
















These power distributors are programable via computer (4 of 6 sockets). The only not so good thing is that you can only set it in minutes, thats why i still have one timer for the misting system which i can adjust in seconds.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see this build. I'll be checking this thread frequently for updates!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dude, this is going to be amazing! I can't wait to see all the future updates 

John


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Slengteng said:


> Wanna show you something nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's cool... I'm putting those in the tech finds thread


----------



## juanico (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi

just in case you don't know...there is a frog meeting coming up in November in southern Germany, with a trade fair for frogs, plants, presentations, etc.

Frösche

cheers
wojtek


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

False bottom is finalized!








Now its time for the background!
I did the first structure from 20mm styrodur that i can remove it when its dry so i can do the whole backround outside of the tank! The height is quite too high so i cant reach the bottom of the tank! 
When its finalized i will just put it inside and seal it around the corners with silicone!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

A little air duct building! 

















One in the middle or one in the left and one in the right corner?


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Got some insulating stuff to try out some trees! I like it!
















What do you think?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That tree looks awesome! What is your plan for building it?

John


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> That tree looks awesome! What is your plan for building it?
> 
> John


I thought to cover it completely with great stuff and shape it that it looks somehow real! We will see, haha! 
The final layer i will do with a glue for parquet which isnt dangerous after its dried out and cover it with some pine bark fiber mix.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Got a package today, now there is only the led fixture missing, should get it beginning of next week!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It seems to me that your work is going well and everything is well organized and functional! 
You should change the title of your thread: now it is no longer in your head but it's getting real! 
Keep us updated!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> It seems to me that your work is going well and everything is well organized and functional!
> You should change the title of your thread: now it is no longer in your head but it's getting real!
> Keep us updated!


Yeah progress is nice but its hard to find everything i need in croatia.

Haha, i would but i dont know how!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Final assembly in the base!








Bought some wood! 








And i got the frame for the background out, in one piece! Lucky me!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Slengteng said:


> Yeah progress is nice but its hard to find everything i need in croatia.
> 
> Haha, i would but i dont know how!


The same here. I buy everything online, especially from Germany and the Netherlands, despite the rather high shipping costs!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

The wood is in position!
















And a little bit of foam, hopefully it will fit in the viv after expanding!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

It will be awesome, i love it!
I cant wait to have some frogs in it!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice surprise in front of the entrance in Austria!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool find! I love fire salamanders 

John


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> Cool find! I love fire salamanders
> 
> John


Me too! The last time when i saw one live was approx. 18 years ago in the woods around my hometown. The coloration is gorgeous.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Had a new idea for my tree, the great stuff didnt work out very well, everything dropped! So i made a toilet paper-cord-epic super tree!  Hope this will turn out like i want it to! 








Applied a layer of flex cement on the water feature, tomorrow i will cover it with epoxy!
















And started with covering the background with silicone and a peat sphagnum moss mix.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Finalized the tree, looks not bad but next time i will just buy a real one!  
I think after the moss and plants are attached it will actually look quite real, hopefully!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thought about the plants which i want to have in the viv, i wanna go with plants from Colombia, mostly!

Neoregelia green pointed
Neoregelia green
Racinae crispa

Kefersteinia parvilabris
Pleurothallis grobyi
Masdevallia sp. Colombia

Philodendron hastatum 
Philodendron spec. Colombia
Ficus spec. Colombia
Anthurium spec. Colombia

Tillandsia funckiana

Pilea depressa

Dionaea muscipula
Nepenthes spec. Borneo

I will get the plants from Startseite Bens Jungle Onlineshop


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Everything looks great so far! Good job!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Installed the RO unit in the base!
I will fill up the sump and test the water feature to ckeck the tank for leakages before everything is inside!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Got the background in, alone that was hard work!
Actually i will never ever do the background outside of a tank if its bigger than a box of beer!

















I changed the position of the tank and built a desk (enough space to put a few smaller tanks) close to the viv!









One small problem! 
Does somebody have the problem that the water is going really really slow through the weed barrier, so it went over the false bottom!? The overflow isnt the problem!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That looks awesome!! I think that background was worth the effort and the desk, too 

Yes, that can be the problem when using weed blocker - it will drain, but very slowly. I prefer to use window screening (the fiberglass kind) since water goes straight through it and I've never had a problem with it. I guess it might break down over time, but after tearing down a three year old viv, the screen looked exactly the same as when I put it in. 

Good luck man, it's looking awesome!!

John


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, I have that happen when I set up a new tank using that stuff instead of a screen. Don't worry though, eventually the roots from your plants will tear bigger holes through the barrier as they work their way down to the water. This will allow more water to pass through the barrier faster instead of pooling on it. In the mean time, you can always just take a pen and poke a few holes in it where you notice it pooling the most.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thx! For now i will just choke the hose a little bit that the flow gets lower than the water goes through the weed blocker, will see how much flow i have in the waterfall! If i dont like it i will just make some holes! 

Next week i will order the plants! 

I cant believe that i am "close" to put some frogs in!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Any thoughts on what frogs you will be adding? 

John


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> Any thoughts on what frogs you will be adding?
> 
> John


I am hoping to get the bicolor (profile picture) from tesoros de colombia!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh sweet!! I didn't even realize that the bicolor they were releasing looked like that! I knew they were going to release a new morph, soon hopefully, but I don't think I've seen any pics of it besides your avatar.

Definitely share some pictures once you get them, many of us will be envious 

John


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I have the picture from here! Blogotá
Thats the blog from Andreas (valledelcauca) who visited the facility and made the picture from that bicolor.

Edit: S*** i shouldnt have posted this, now everybody wanna have these sweet looking bicolors.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

A short video from the water feature in action, will ad some moss that it runs a little faster and without going outside.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE8RWiIAvV4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey 

The pond is ready for life!
























This is the substrate i used!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Short update! 

Got some water plants for the pond! 








Planted! 








I bought an additional submersible filter for the pond which runs in the sump tank!








And tested the water which seems to be perfect!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great job indeed! And great organization! Where do you get these gorgeous bicolor here in Europe? (And thanks for sharing this stunning blog pics).


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you! I hope from here Nieuws
But they are not exported yet!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Slengteng said:


> I have the picture from here! Blogotá
> Thats the blog from Andreas (valledelcauca) who visited the facility and made the picture from that bicolor.
> 
> Edit: S*** i shouldnt have posted this, now everybody wanna have these sweet looking bicolors.


Haha, don't worry, I don't have the cash to buy those guys right now. Your frogs are safe

Thanks for the link, I thought I already went over that one already, but somehow I missed most of the frog pics!! Those are some beautiful critters, I sure that there will be a healthy market for them once they are released. Every frog tesoros has is just stunning...

Nice plants! The planting looks like its going very well so far 
John


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Something is swimming in my pond!!! 😁
Two Corydoras panda and a group of Paracheirodon axelrodi! 
















Substrate mixed and ready to go!
There is spaghnummoss, pine bark, charcoal, reptibark, jungle bedding, peat moss and a little bit of calcium carbonate! 








And thats how it looks in the tank!
I am waiting for one awesome piece of wood which i will put diagonal from the left front corner to the right back corner and then i am ready for plants!


----------



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Manuel, FYI: The power bars which you use look absolutely similar to those which have been sold in Germany as "Silvershield Power Manager USB Power Bar" and you can google for command line on and off commands (works with windows and linux) and if you write simple batch scripts like
run /whatever-command-to-power-slot1-ON
sleep 1
run /whatever-command-to-power-slot1-OFF
You can indeed have 1 second resolution instead of 1 minute.

You then can run these commands (i.e. mist-15-seconds.bat) from the windows task manager.

I know this because I used the Silvershield Power Manager to control my whole terrarium room 5 years ago.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Ohhh thx i have to check this but if this works with mine it would be really nice!


----------



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

Your's is black, but I think it's the same... (I know it looks slightly different for the connector holders)

Oh and as I don't know how familiar you are with tasks: of course I mean the windows task scheduler, not the task manager


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just made a photo with the good camera, the cover for the lights are on and everything is in position, tomorrow i will get the glas for the top!







The fishes are doing very well so far, the neons are chasing each other a little bit and the two Corydoras are just cleaning up the substrate but where one is going the other will follow instantly. I like them! 

And hopefully i will get the led fixtures end of this week, they did not have them in stock (the tropical version) so i am just waiting!  
As soon as i have them i will make the order for the plants!

I just threw one old orchid in which wasnt blooming for the last one year.

One question do you mist the last time after the light is off or before to let the plants dry off a little?
I was thinking to run the fogger after the light is off!?
What is your schedule for your viv?


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

This is my actual day cycle for the viv.

08:50 - 09:00 Fogger on
09:00 - 21:00 [email protected] (internal) on
09:00 - 21:00 Daylight (Giesemann pulzar tropic) on
09:00 - 09:00:30 Misting on
09:01 - 09:10 [email protected] (front glass) on
11:30 - 11:30:30 Misting on
11:31 - 11:40 [email protected] (front glass) on
14:30 - 14:30:30 Misting on
14:31 - 14:40 [email protected] (front glass) on
15:00 - 16:00 UV light (Lucky Reptile Bright Sun FLOOD Jungle) on
17:30 - 17:30:30 Misting on
17:31 - 17:40 [email protected] (front glass) on (12V)
20:30 - 20:30:30 Misting on
20:31 - 22:40 [email protected] (front glass) on
21:00 - 21:10 Fogger on


----------



## Deer (Sep 28, 2013)

I would be so tempted to get some freshwater shrimp for that pond and some ottocinclus, they are an amazing clean up crew and will eat any algae that might form! The shrimp will add little flashes of colour without being as bold. Also a carpeting plant such as staurogyne repens would look great and its super easy to get carpeting on the bottom.
Actual land area looks so great though! Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Deer said:


> I would be so tempted to get some freshwater shrimp for that pond and some ottocinclus, they are an amazing clean up crew and will eat any algae that might form! The shrimp will add little flashes of colour without being as bold. Also a carpeting plant such as staurogyne repens would look great and its super easy to get carpeting on the bottom.
> Actual land area looks so great though! Can't wait to see it planted.


Thank you!
Yeah i wanted to get shrimps instantly when i was ready but i couldnt find it in croatia, so i have to wait until i get home to austria and bring it from there, also there is no real pet stores with plants around here so nearly no plants either! 
I will not put more fishes in i think, its not really big but a few shrimps will come for sure!
The staurogyne repens looks nice, i will see if i can get it.

Have to get everything online or from austria!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Made vines for the first time in my life, they turned out quite nice!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just two words. 
Nice viv, first of all, nice choice of fishes (the same of my old aquarium, if you add some Petitella georgiae). The vines look very fine for me. 
Your schedule is a little too complicated for my taste, but it looks okay. I usually mist more often a viv just set up, but after a while I reduce misting: for example, now I mist 10 seconds per day in some vivs, two or three times per week in others. I set misting depending on the humidity in the viv and depending on the needs of frogs and plants. 
The viv should be moist, not soggy; many plants, including neos IME, need to dry out between a mist and the other.
About fishes, in my experience Corydoras panda are very sensitive to the water quality, so it is better to provide for regular water changes and for an effective filtering, especially in view of the limited amount of water in the pond. 
Finally, in Slovenia and/or Croatia should be someone who deals with frogs (to secure with shrimps): I read somewhere about this online, but unfortunately I do not remember where. 
In Austria surely you can find it all, frogs shrimps and fishes: I'm thinking of buying my next Repashy supplements in Austria.
Apologize for this so long post. 
Greetings and keep us updated


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> Just two words.
> Nice viv, first of all, nice choice of fishes (the same of my old aquarium, if you add some Petitella georgiae). The vines look very fine for me.
> Your schedule is a little too complicated for my taste, but it looks okay. I usually mist more often a viv just set up, but after a while I reduce misting: for example, now I mist 10 seconds per day in some vivs, two or three times per week in others. I set misting depending on the humidity in the viv and depending on the needs of frogs and plants.
> The viv should be moist, not soggy; many plants, including neos IME, need to dry out between a mist and the other.
> ...


Thanks!
Its not complicated i just have to much stuff in it , the misting is just for the beginning, i will adjust it when i see exactly how it works with the plants.
But its running the last 4 days like this and the humidity is not lower than 80 and goes up to around 95 after misting.

The water shouldnt be a problem, because i was smart! 
In the pond there are around 30 liters, but in the whole tank are 100 and i have everything running through a sump tank which fits another 90 so completely i circulate around 190 liters, in the sump there is one pump filtering continuously, also i added bio balls and ceramic for the bacteria, at the beginning before the fishes were in i ran the system 4 days with some tablets for activating the bacteria after that i tested the water and it was perfect, the last test was yesturday and it is completely the same.
So i think the water is good.
Also to mention that the water from the misting system (RO water) is going in the sump too.

I met one guy in Split where i got the plants from(owner of a pet store) which has frogs but he told me that he is the only one in the whole city who ownes darts.
Regards Manuel


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Incredible build! Can't wait to see everything grown in


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

A piece of wood is in da house! 

















Now i just have to clean it and get it in the tank somehow! 😁


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok, i got it in the viv without troubles! 
It was 3 hours in tap water, 20 min in bleach solution 12%, 1:20 mixed with destilled water and after i rinsed it with tap water. Should be ok i guess!

I ordered the plants and they will probably be shipped on monday, so i can plant the viv end of next week!  

Here are some pics which i made before!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Dude that looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

This is awesome. You've done a great job with this viv, congratulations man! 

John


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Came out really nice, should look great grown in. Good job!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thx a lot! I didnt think it will turn out like this, but i got a lot of experience with building it and i know i will not do a lot of things on my next ones.

1. Never ever such a high tank with opening at the top!
2. False bottom without weed blocker (will use window screening).
3. The overflow and drainage connection somehow where i can reach it.
4. Wait untill the expanding foam is 100% cured!!!!
5. No flex cement.
6. If a waterfeature (external filter with automatic heating).
7. Never ever ever background seperated from the tank!!!!!

I think thats it! Over all it turned out like i wanted.

The only thing i dont like is that i jused this f****** white mesh to cover the fan duct, may i will try to put some brown silicone on, it really hits me everytime i look in the viv. 

I found shrimps in croatia, i got 10 of Neocaridina davidi (red cherry)
It was really strange at the first time when i introduced them in the pond, the neons emediately started to chase them and poke them, was quite funny to watch but after half an hour they stopped and now everybody has his favorite place to hang out! 

I caaaant wait to get the plants!

Thats the list for the plants with the actual amount! 

5pcs. Neoregelia green pointed
4pcs. Neoregelia green
4pcs. Racinae crispa (Colombia) this will be awesome!!

2pcs. Kefersteinia parvilabris 
2pcs. Pleurothalis spec. 
2pcs. Masdevallia spec. 

6pcs. Philodendron hastatum 
6pcs. Philodendron spec. Colombia
6pcs. Ficus spec. Colombia
6pcs. Anthurium spec. Colombia

3pcs. Tillandsia funckiana

4pcs. Pilea depressa

1pc. Dionaea muscipula
2pcs. Nepenthes spec. Borneo

10pcs. Javamoos
10pcs. Spaghnummoss

I hope i can fit everything in! Haha


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Maybe something like this will help your fan situation...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...c-filter-foam-fans-vents-ff-lids-etc-etc.html

They sell similar stuff as aquarium filter material too.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> Maybe something like this will help your fan situation...
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...c-filter-foam-fans-vents-ff-lids-etc-etc.html
> 
> They sell similar stuff as aquarium filter material too.


Yessssss! Didnt think about that i can glue something on it! Haha! Thanks! Will find something tomorrow!
One thing i recognised today, when i walk around in a store, doesnt matter which one, everytime i have to think what i could need for the viv! Thats crazy!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey i recognised that on my wood appeared some mold, i just reduced misting and increased the air flow! 
I found some threads that this should be normal but is this 100% sure?? I am a little concerned!?!? 

Enclosed is a pic, just started today. Only tiny spots until now!


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

No experience with it, but on here, I've read several times that the trick is to get the Wood accustomed to the change from low to high humidity by putting it in water for a few days, before inserting it in the tank. 

Edit: just saw the pic, didn't expect the piece of wood to be in the background, sry
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, that is normal. Sometimes wood will mold, sometimes it won't. Usually saturating it will water beforehand can limit it, in my experience, but obviously you can't do that in your case. If it were me, I would keep my usual schedule or maybe up the misting some more. If you worried about saturating the entire tank by upping the misting frequency, then hand misting to that area alone can be a big help. Springtails eat the mold and they are often recommended in situations like this, but realistically, it would take an insanely large army of them to eat all of the mold. I think it is worth adding more springtails to help control future outbreaks before they happen and as an additional food source for your frogs, but don't expect them to solve your current problem.

Mold is generally harmless in frog tanks and I am not aware of a single frog fatality due to mold, generally, it is just unsightly 

John


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

Slengteng said:


> I am hoping to get the bicolor (profile picture) from tesoros de colombia!


A nice choice of frog, from an aesthetic standpoint (gorgeous!), a display standpoint (they should be bold and visible most of the time), and an ecologically responsible one (supporting Tesoros' efforts at sustainable farming and habitat restoration).

I have a trio of Tesoros' "orange black-foot" terribilis, and they are healthy, beautiful frogs and always visible. They don't even move when I work around them in the vivarium, unless I actually touch them to move them out of the way! Hope you enjoy yours in that nice vivarium.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> Yes, that is normal. Sometimes wood will mold, sometimes it won't. Usually saturating it will water beforehand can limit it, in my experience, but obviously you can't do that in your case. If it were me, I would keep my usual schedule or maybe up the misting some more. If you worried about saturating the entire tank by upping the misting frequency, then hand misting to that area alone can be a big help. Springtails eat the mold and they are often recommended in situations like this, but realistically, it would take an insanely large army of them to eat all of the mold. I think it is worth adding more springtails to help control future outbreaks before they happen and as an additional food source for your frogs, but don't expect them to solve your current problem.
> 
> Mold is generally harmless in frog tanks and I am not aware of a single frog fatality due to mold, generally, it is just unsightly John


I went back to the normal misting schedule and will get some springtales and isos next week! May i will get a few shrooms too, that would be nice!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

herbivrus said:


> A nice choice of frog, from an aesthetic standpoint (gorgeous!), a display standpoint (they should be bold and visible most of the time), and an ecologically responsible one (supporting Tesoros' efforts at sustainable farming and habitat restoration).
> 
> I have a trio of Tesoros' "orange black-foot" terribilis, and they are healthy, beautiful frogs and always visible. They don't even move when I work around them in the vivarium, unless I actually touch them to move them out of the way! Hope you enjoy yours in that nice vivarium.


Yes, i love those darts! And i really like what Ivan is doing over there, i even donated already a little bit! 
I will get them somehow even if i have to wait a year for them! 

I like the terribilis too but the color of the bicolor just caught me!

I will!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Broke into Area52, a top secret moss growing facility in croatia! Haha












































I just pressed it on the background, its sticking on by itself! I hope it will survive! 








Tea time!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Some pics for ya guys! 
Sorry for the brightness but i do not have 100% control over my new cam 












































And I need a little encouragement, i am just reading about bicolors and got an amazing book to read (each pdf holder should normaly own it i guess)







but now everywhere i read is written that they stay most of the time on the ground so it would not be a good build for them and it wouldnt be used like i wanted so i thought to get a group of green aurotaenias from tesoros which i really like too, they would fit perfect in the Viv  and i know that they are on the way to europe already! 
Also i dont want to watch the viv empty for half a year or may even longer until the bicolor will be exported!

And i can still build another viv specially made for the bicolors! 

What would you do?


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I will get my frogs from here News end of november!  
A nice group of these awesome fellas from tesoros! 
The pic is from here! Blogotá
I will have them seperated for a month or so, in plastic shoe boxes (34x25x16cm) to get the feces checked. 
And the plants will have enough time to grow a little also.

I feel like christmas is coming when i was 10 years old, thats nice!
And tomorrow i will get the plants too!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey froggers!!! 
Short update!

Got it planted, i bought quite too much plants but now i have enough for a second viv! 

Tomorrow i should finally get the led fixtures, then i am completely done! 






























And the frog, this is probably one of my F1 aurotaenias.They look awesome!!
They just arrived in Netherlands a few days ago, i will pick them up 13th of December in Hamm! 

https://www.facebook.com/Dutchrana/photos/a.818658261490717.1073741884.381844751838739/818658348157375/?type=1&theater


----------



## Crispy0 (Aug 13, 2010)

Fantastic job planting man! it really looks incredible now. Great frogs as well i'm sure they will love this paradise


----------



## Mildster (Jun 3, 2013)

Now it is real and not only in your head. Great viv and a spectacular frog.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you guys! 

Yes its finally real!  

Next time when i am in Austria i will get myself two exo terra tanks or something similar to get the other plants somewhere inside! 

And to get it in my head, never ever ever a tank with opening at the top, that was completely s*** to get the plants in! 

You should see my arms now, completely cutted from the broms!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I think you will like the aurotaenias. They are some of the boldest frogs with the most personality I've owned, and pics rarely make them look as good as they do in real life.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi,

I would need a little help guys!

Anybody with a nearly completely sealed tank!?
How often do you mist, whats the humidity?

I went back from 6 times with 92 to 96% to 4 times but the humidity is still between 91 and 93, i measured all over the tank and its nearly the same everywhere! 
I also modded my front fan that it blows air into the tank, each hour for half an hour and the circulation fan is continuously on! 
Temperature is good, from 24 during the day down to 20 - 21 during the night!

I think the water feature is working well! 
Should i try to stop misting for a couple days to see what happens?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

You shouldnt need to mist more then once or twice a day... maybe 3 times tops. The water held in your drainage layer that keeps the soil moist and thus evaporates from the soil into the air should keep the humidity OK. The plants and any water features help too. 

The frogs will hydrate themselves from moist soil, condensation on the glass, water features and of course misting. Misting helps keep the soil moist and the droplets that don't soak in increase ambient humidity. 

Basically if you're misting just right, the water table in your drainage layer should stay in about the same place or very slowly go down or up. You can mist more to try and stimulate breeding, in which case the water table will go up slowly. If it fills up in a few days then probably misting to much. Usually you just wanna mist till its all wet on the surface and little soaks into the top layer of soil... then stop. 

Fans should just keep the glass clear except probably just after misting and sometimes in the morning. You want them circulating the air but not overly drying it out. Fans with speed control and/or putting them on an interval timer help you "tune" the conditions so your glass is normally clear, but the ambient humidity is still high... Shoot for 70-85%. If it gets in the 60s or the 90s occasionally that's OK, but an average in the 80s is probably the sweet spot.

After some experience you can pretty much just look at a viv and know your good. I haven't bothered with a humidity gauge since my first year in the hobby. I do still keep a thermometer around just in case for some reason I'm worried, like when the AC or heat goes out. 

A mostly sealed tank with moist soil and plants can go unmisted for days, weeks, even more then a month in some cases and still be frog friendly, though fans will dry it faster and cut down on how long you can go without misting, but the air circulation is healthy assuming humidity is high. Put some moist soil in a glass box with less then 50% ventilation on top and a bunch of plants and its pretty hard not to have suitable dart frog conditions 


Moist = Good

Saturated = Bad


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you very much, your replies are everytime over the top! 

I changed the timer for misting to 2 times, one in the morning and one 2 hours before the lights go off, i switched it to random so it will mist everytime different in between a 1 hour range! Thats nice!


----------



## SaFFyR (Jun 23, 2014)

Did you receive the giesemann pulzar already Slengteng? If so please share what you think of it


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

SaFFyR said:


> Did you receive the giesemann pulzar already Slengteng? If so please share what you think of it


Yes, i got it already!

It is amazing.
I bought 2 and the bluetooth device so i can programm it with my android phone!They work like one fixture cause both are connected to the bluetooth interface.
It has so many settings unbelievable, intensity of daycycle, (its not just on and off, in the morning its starts really low and goes up until noon to 100% and then back down, clouds, lightning, moonphase just everything what you can think of. 

For details just see their page!
Giesemann Lichttechnik - Giesemann PULZAR

I would purchase it again! I love it!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I got some white springtails and fruit flies (drosophila hydei) last week!







One of the springtail cultures i just thrown in the viv and the other one i splitted up in three boxes with my substrate mix i used for the viv also!








For the drosos i used the recipe from a book and modified it a little bit.

150g whole grain oats
150g wheat bran
200g cereals with dried fruits
all mixed in a blender
1liter of water 
100g gelling sugar
5 table spoons of 9% vinegar
and boiled it for aproximately 30 min.
and because it was still boring i added one glass (250g) of HIPP apple with banana! haha

Until now the flies are still alife and no mold yet!

This weekend i will get 2 cultures terflys, 2 cultures melanogasters and 2 cultures of dwarf white isopods.

And soon i will get some frogs! 

And one picture of the tank with fogg!








Should i throw a culture of drosos in the viv too? With a piece of banana or something?


----------



## Engeli (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice build 
Better don't throw in drosophilas into the tank! Give them to the frogs directly when they are here or you may have a mite invasion in the tank.
Just add springtails and isopods for now.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Tank #2 is in progress! 😁 
This one will be reserved for the bicolors from tesoros, if they will find the way to me! 

Got a secondhand exo terra 24x18x24! A scraper for ceran fields is quite good for the water stains!!!








And some stuff! 








Got a few nice pieces of wood!
















And my mother is a awesome shroom builder! 😁
Made from fimo and coated with acrylic sealant!
















And a real one, dried out!








The plants are in pole position already!









Tomorrow i will start to modify the top cover (glass insert with vent and misting holes)

I just love to build something! 😁

The other tank is running smooth and the springtails and isopods are freaking out in there! Haha


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Update!!!! 😁

Found a box which i use for the false bottom! Quite easy to cut with a Dremel!
The square cut out in the left back corner is for a channel to have access to the pump for the drip wall, which will circulate the water from the false bottom!








Glued the stainless steel mesh with the heat gun on! Never ever weed blocker!








The channel for the pump!








The wood and cork pieces are glued to the glass with the heat gun too!








And last but not least for today, the gs!








And i want to thank all of you guys for the help, and all the information which is stored on here! Awesome people with awesome frogs in awsome vivs! Haha 

Cheers, i will get me a beer!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Short Update!

I made a drip wall with a pvc pipe and glued it in place!
Then i drilled a few 1,5 mm holes! 








Glued some stones with transparent silicone where the small pond will be!








The connection to the pump with a ballvalve to regulate the flow.








Everything covered with black silicone and cocofiber.
























Each toothpick is one hole for the dripwall.
















On saturday i will finally get my frogs!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Number 2 is ready for plants! 😁 I just have to wait until the silicone is cured completely!
Wanna have living plants in the tank! 😉
The lid is modified, drilled two holes for ventilation and glued stainless steel mesh on it and one for the misting head.








I also bought a led fixture in a hardware store which i wanna try (3000-6500 Kelvin). Looks good so far! We'll see how the plants like it!


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I was looking at these LED flood lights and I am really interested to how well they grow plants. They are really inexpensive and seem to be very bright and come in a range of wattages 10,20, 30, 50... but wasn't sure if the spectrum would be good for plant growth. What wattage is the one you have? I was just looking at this 20 watt one 6500K-- 




Please update on how it works as I am very interested. Also the tank looks awesome and I can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

jturner said:


> I was looking at these LED flood lights and I am really interested to how well they grow plants. They are really inexpensive and seem to be very bright and come in a range of wattages 10,20, 30, 50... but wasn't sure if the spectrum would be good for plant growth. What wattage is the one you have? I was just looking at this 20 watt one 6500K-- 20W LED Flood Light Cool White High Power Outdoor Spotlights Industrial Lighting Home Security Lighting Outdoor House Business Surveillance Safety Wall Washer High Building Ad Billboard Garden Plant Deck Landscape Decor - - Amazon.com
> 
> Please update on how it works as I am very interested. Also the tank looks awesome and I can't wait to see it planted.


hi jturner,

thank you! 

i have the 50 watt model could be that it is a little bit overkill but this was the only one with this spectrum what i saw! From the stuff i was reading 3000 to 6500 Kelvin should be perfect for plant growth.


----------



## SupFrawg (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey man, welcome to the hobby! It's amazing how many people get interested in this because of that specific video, and I say this as someone who is also guilty of starting my journey with that same clip. When I saw "watch at your own risk" in the description I thought it was a joke! That shit is deadly serious.


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Slengteng said:


> hi jturner,
> 
> thank you!
> 
> i have the 50 watt model could be that it is a little bit overkill but this was the only one with this spectrum what i saw! From the stuff i was reading 3000 to 6500 Kelvin should be perfect for plant growth.


Its always better to go overkill with lights The cool white 6500K is more accurate to that of the sun at noon but I didn't know if these lights would produce adequate PAR to grow plants with higher light requirements. I have seen people use them on planted tanks with decent results. I may just try one myself also since they are pretty cheap.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

jturner said:


> Its always better to go overkill with lights The cool white 6500K is more accurate to that of the sun at noon but I didn't know if these lights would produce adequate PAR to grow plants with higher light requirements. I have seen people use them on planted tanks with decent results. I may just try one myself also since they are pretty cheap.


I just received two 6500K 50w LED spots to replace two Current Satellite + and I have to say I like the way they illuminate the tank. Also the Currents have too many wires for me and I want something simple yet powerful and I believe these fit the bill.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my frooooogs! 
















I couldn't resist to get these two mint terribilis, hopefully a pair!


----------



## SaFFyR (Jun 23, 2014)

Gratz on the frogs  Prtty looking things!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I know the frogs are going to love their new digs. Also those shrooms look amazing!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice! I think you will really like both of those species. They have a bunch of personality. Are the terribs going into the tank that you were reserving for the bicolors?

John


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

They are completely awesome! 
Yes in that tank, Haha! I just couldn't leave them in Hamm! I saw them and it was over with me!

So I will have to do a third tank for the bicolors!!!  The only problem which I see is when the tank will be ready for frogs I probably won't wait until they get imported and find another species which will fit in! 

I took also a old no name tank from Austria with me which I will setup too but it's only 12x12x18, would work for a pair of thumbs in the future! 

Now I really have the frog fever!!!


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

Slengteng said:


> So I will have to do a third tank for the bicolors!!!


I will be selling off my bigger tanks in a month or two as I'm going smaller, if you have the need for a 80x40x100/70 tank from vienna let me know. (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/95401-first-build-gecko-vivarium.html)


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats, very nice frogs!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

jimmy rustles said:


> I will be selling off my bigger tanks in a month or two as I'm going smaller, if you have the need for a 80x40x100/70 tank from vienna let me know. (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/95401-first-build-gecko-vivarium.html)


Hey, thanks for asking but i am looking for exo terra tanks not higher than 60cm to fit all in one clean looking rack in the future!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Short update! 

Got it planted and seeded with isopods and springtails!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks great! You did a great job with that planting. What orchid species are on the centerpiece?

John


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> It looks great! You did a great job with that planting. What orchid species are on the centerpiece?
> 
> John


Thanks!!!

The right one is a Pleurothallis spec. and the left one is a Kefersteinia parvilabris.
But i don't like the position of the parvilabris, tomorrow i will switch the position to the front side of the branch and a little bit lower.


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

Slengteng said:


> Hey, thanks for asking but i am looking for exo terra tanks not higher than 60cm to fit all in one clean looking rack in the future!



Guess we had The Same idea then. Nice work on the new Tank!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys! Sad news, i am quite pissed! 
Two of the green auros died in their quarantine tank after 2 days, i think the 2 times 7 hour drive was too much stress for them!
I switched them 2 weeks ago to their terras and everything was good but yesturday when i came home from work the two terribilis were dead in the small pond of tank #2! Probably drowned!
I will now remove the stones and fill it up with a drainage layer and substrate, no ponds anymore! 😢

















I started building tank #3! 
This time with a drainage layer!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

All tanks look great! Sorry to hear about the frogs, that's a bummer.

I had a question regarding the exo terra top. How did you modify it such that the glass stuck to the plastic lid?


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Thx!  

I removed the stainless steel mesh and just glued two pieces of glass with black aquarium silicone in the plastic frame! 
I filled the channel where the rubber was pressed in with silicone and placed the glass in the frame and put some weight on them!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it still lockable then? And the silicone is bonding well with the plastic?

Sieht echt toll aus! Ein richtig gutes Vorbild fuer meine Plaene!


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, the glass doesn't touch the frame of the tank!
Danke! Freut mich! 👍


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Slengteng said:


> Yes, the glass doesn't touch the frame of the tank!
> Danke! Freut mich! 👍


Ahh ok dann hast du das Glas also in the Rahmen eingesetzt und dann nur den Rest verklebt? Ich schreibs am besten auch in Englisch damit andere es auch verstehen. Aber es ist gut immer mal wieder auf Deutsch zu schreiben.

So the glass isn't flush with the bottom of the frame but set a bit higher and then the bottom and rest is filled in with silicone?


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

No, before i filled the channel with silicone and then i pressed the glass in it!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Slengteng said:


> No, before i filled the channel with silicone and then i pressed the glass in it!


Great, thank you for the info!


----------

